# eyes irritated? red or skin showing thru?



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

it seems that around her eyes are red/brown (like the skin area- not the eye ball)? or am i just seeing her skin thru her fur more so? I can't tell- do they get irritated eyes (around the eye, I mean?) if so, what's this mean? i wandering if it has to do with the stain removal solution i'm using- but i don't put it in her eyes just on fur where staining occurs under the eye and this red look is appearing above the eye as well?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Koko has very sensitive eyes, and anything with a scent will cause the area around his eyes to look bright pink and inflamed, plus he will rub on them as well which doesn't help.
I have asked the groomer not to use cologne or any strong smelling products on him because it will cause him to react. I also have to wash his bedding in just plain unscented water or he will get up in the morning with red eyes.
Do you think perhaps your puppy is having a reaction to the stain removal solution? I can only wash Koko's eyes and face area with a cotton swab and boiled filtered water :smpullhair: 

I sure hope it's not allergies like Koko, it is so frustrating for both him and me


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Just today, Ollie and I went outside to play. It was chilly and windy here, but sunny. We played out about 20 minutes. Ollie lacks pigment arount his left eye (your right). He has probably a 25% halo there. In pictures it looks as though one eye is larger, because it has full pigment.

Tonight, I've noticed that Ollie's pink eye is VERY pink tonight. Do you think that only 20 minutes of sun might have burned his eye? He's acting fine, It just looks as if he has pink eye on his left eye. His pigment is slowly coming in, I hope to get two beautiful halo's, but not yet.


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

hmmm... okay that is something to pay attention to-- allergic reations--- and then to figure out from what! LOL- i will pay more attention to it and when it happens more so - if i used something particular or fed something different or washed her blanket or bedding


----------

